# General > Classified Marketplace >  Survival Cabin in Hope, Alaska, on 1.7 acres.

## Sourdough

I have a cute (Read Small) cabin for sale in Hope, Alaska. Hope is a very small and isolated town of about 150. It is very close knit community, and located at the end of a 16 mile road, 90 miles south of Anchorage, Alaska. Price is $85,000.--

PM me if interested.

----------


## Rick

Oh, man. We have to work on presentation. Let's try this....

Handy man special on ideal setting. Pristine free flowing streams, abundant wildlife, electricity, colossal view and easy access of Chugach National Forest. A hunters paradise situated on 1.7 acres of prime real estate close to town and a short distance from Anchorage. This property won't last long. 

If you've longed to own your own property away from prying eye in Alaska then this is your dream come true. All the hard work is done. Excellent access road in place. An absolute steal at $85,000.

----------


## NightShade

Wow, I wanna buy that piece of property Rick is selling.

----------


## ronjnk

WOW,
I can't wait to get my 100 posts so Rick can write MY advertisement.   :Euro: 
Ron

----------


## crashdive123

Ronjnk - trust me - You talk about it often enough that the entire membership of this forum knows you are selling your place.  

Yeah - I kind of like the place Rick is selling too.  Sourdough may have to discount his place. :Innocent:

----------


## natertot

Hmmmm, Rick's place does sound quite nice.

----------


## natertot

> Ronjnk - trust me - You talk about it often enough that the entire membership of this forum knows you are selling your place.


Ron is selling his place?! When did _that start?_  :Smartass:

----------


## BENESSE

> Oh, man. We have to work on presentation. Let's try this....
> 
> Handy man special on ideal setting. Pristine free flowing streams, abundant wildlife, electricity, colossal view and easy access of Chugach National Forest. A hunters paradise situated on 1.7 acres of prime real estate close to town and a short distance from Anchorage. This property won't last long. 
> 
> If you've longed to own your own property away from prying eye in Alaska then this is your dream come true. All the hard work is done. Excellent access road in place. An absolute steal at $85,000.*****


***** An old, crotchety and occasionally lovable guy included. Another $12,500 buys you 87 backpacks.

----------


## Rick

I made the assumption that he's selling his cabin in that post, which may not have been correct. You have your realtor's license don't you SD? Besides, the short distance to Anchorage was by boat. :Tt2:

----------


## SemperFi

wheres the 360 degree views of this lovely cabin and countryside?

----------


## hunter63

That would be at the end of Bear Creek RD, would it?

----------


## Sourdough

> I made the assumption that he's selling his cabin in that post, which may not have been correct. You have your realtor's license don't you SD? Besides, the short distance to Anchorage was by boat.


Rick, You are correct. It is not my property. Hope is a very small town, that is very survival oriented. Most families have large gardens, and are quite self-sufficient. We have been selling 1/2 acre lots in that area for $35,000.-- so this property at 1.7 acres is a great deal, even without the cabin. Yes, I am a Real Estate Broker, and owner of Hopeak, LLC

----------


## Rick

I would bet if you PM him he'll send you pictures. A down payment might get you pictures a plenty.

----------


## Sourdough

I think that there are 33 photographs on this link:

http://www.flexmls.com/cgi-bin/mainm...s=2&id=1&cid=1

----------


## Rick

Way cool!!!

----------


## BENESSE

SD, that's a great little place. Why don't you move in there...it's got a shower, a potty, everything.

----------


## hunter63

Link seems to not be working?

----------


## Sourdough

> Link seems to not be working?


It expired, I'll get it refreshed.

----------


## Rick

Try this one.

http://realestate.yahoo.com/Alaska/H...2b6d5d7c6dec93

----------


## hunter63

That a cute little thing, cool floor plan.
Looked adress on Google maps didn't see the road;

64883 cox cir hope, ak 99605

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&rl...ed=0CBoQ8gEwAA

----------


## Wolfman

Man I would love to live there!

Any IT jobs in the area lol?

----------


## Sourdough

> Man I would love to live there!
> 
> Any IT jobs in the area lol?



Pretty much NO "Jobs" in the area. Largely a subsistence lifestyle.

----------


## lefties

cute,,nicer  restroom than we have in Philippines.

----------


## Sarge47

> ***** An old, crotchety and occasionally lovable guy included. Another $12,500 buys you 87 backpacks....


...and 5 brand spankin' new shiny survival kits!     :Whistling:

----------


## lefties

user30074_pic1557_1326849606.jpgJeesh Rick,,
 I think u could sell my hut......what kind of presnetation could u give on this one? or my asian canal pontoon boat??? heheheheheheheTiesPhilippinesRomanticPoverty.jpg

----------


## Lobo Lone Wolf

Sounded good until I saw the indoor pics. Looks like the Taj Mahal to me. How do you keep water running in the winter in AK?

AK has always been a dream for me but I was considering a 1 room cabin with a wood stove, outhouse and running water to me is 'grab a bucket and run and fetch it'. Maybe I have the wrong idea about the outback of AK.

Lobo

----------


## lefties

yeah me too.

----------

